

'Dirty hack' restores Cluster mission from near loss - robin_reala
http://www.esa.int/esaCP/SEMTI34TBPG_index_0.html

======
wglb
Intriguing story, but more detail would be nice here.

~~~
robin_reala
I did spend 10 minutes looking for more back-story but none to be found. I’m
guessing the original chatter about this would have been on ESA intranet
groups rather than out in the open…

